# Pups O' Lumps



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

These are the RoombaXLumpy puppies. They were born March 25, 2011 so they will be 4 weeks this Friday. We have had them for almost a week now and took these pictures a few days ago. It took me a hell of a time to figure out how to download them from the email my mom sent but I was able to do it. 

Girl 1: We call her the Sizzle girl because she looks like our Sizzle (who is Roomba's half sister).










Girl 2: We call her the Buddy Girl because her color is similar to our Buddy (Half brother to Roomba) 










Boy 1: We call him the Reeka boy because he looks like Eureka with less white (Roomba's full sister)










Girl 3: Roomba girl because she looks just like her mom, minus the white head of course. 










Girl 4: U tailed girl because her tail is shaped like a U, we hope the tip will come down though.










Boy 2: This is the puppy with the most white out of all of them, I love the white line on his ear.










More pictures to come.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh puppy breath! I love the one of Boy #1 with his tongue sticking out. Awww. What kind are they?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The Boys










The Girls: They were wiggle worms so I had to corral them










Group Photo: You thought 4 were hard to corral, yeah nothing like 6.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Roomba girl is kinda giving us the stink eye! ;-)

They're adorable.


----------



## Bitca38 (Mar 29, 2011)

They're so freakin' cute. I love puppies!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Oh puppy breath! I love the one of Boy #1 with his tongue sticking out. Awww. What kind are they?


They are Bulldog puppies.

Yeah they all kind of do that evil/stink eye look every once in a while.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> They are Bulldog puppies.
> 
> Yeah they all kind of do that evil/stink eye look every once in a while.


Thought so, but wasnt sure. I dont know breeds much beyond labs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all close to 3 pounds now with a few over three pounds and one that is exactly three pounds.

That's ok not knowing dog breeds, puppies are hard to do anyways, if I showed someone a picture of a newborn weim they would probably think it was a kitten(do to the stripes and long tails).


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> They are all close to 3 pounds now with a few over three pounds and one that is exactly three pounds.
> 
> That's ok not knowing dog breeds, puppies are hard to do anyways, if I showed someone a picture of a newborn weim they would probably think it was a kitten(do to the stripes and long tails).


I'm certainly learning more since being here  Could you post some pictures of weim puppies when you have time? I'd LOVE to see them!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I'm certainly learning more since being here  Could you post some pictures of weim puppies when you have time? I'd LOVE to see them!


Yeah sure, I will post them right here. These are new born weim puppies, they lose those stripes when they are about 2-3 weeks old. And they are of course docked within 2-3 days old.










Stripes are almost gone in this photo (second week)


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks!
Oh my gosh! LOL They do look like kittens! I had no idea they were born with stripes. Thats so bizarre. I just love the color of weim's. Such beautiful dog's.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Thanks!
> Oh my gosh! LOL They do look like kittens! I had no idea they were born with stripes. Thats so bizarre. I just love the color of weim's. Such beautiful dog's.


Yep and they have those velvet ears when they are newborns as well. They are probably the only newborns I have seen that are born with stripes, domestic dog breeds that is.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Where on earth do the stripes come from?!?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That is SO cool. I had no idea weim puppies were born with stripes.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

FilleBelle said:


> Where on earth do the stripes come from?!?


We have absolutely no idea.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

cute puppies 
omg on the wems that is so cool


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The pups are getting their teeth, so they are like little sharks now. Their ears are also opening, and they are barking/growling as well.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

PUPPY FEVER kicking in!! lol they are soo cute. all of them! I have great respect for people who can actually do the puppy thing. They are cute but I just can't handle them.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The pups are getting their teeth, so they are like little sharks now. Their ears are also opening, and they are barking/growling as well.


Oh gosh, besides my grandaughter , there's nothing cuter in the world than tiny pups barking and growling!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> PUPPY FEVER kicking in!! lol they are soo cute. all of them! I have great respect for people who can actually do the puppy thing. They are cute but I just can't handle them.


Yes it is hard work, specially with bulldog puppies. The first couple weeks are the hardest, and as the weeks go on it gets better. Lots of sleepless nights though. But we have been incredibly lucky we have only lost one puppy out of the three litters of bulldogs we have had, two if you include the two weimaraner litters.



Labmom4 said:


> Oh gosh, besides my grandaughter , there's nothing cuter in the world than tiny pups barking and growling!


Yep, if you talk to them they will bark and growl at you, it is too cute. But the needle teeth are here, they will be weaned in the coming weeks.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I was just telling my wife how some day I wanted a Bulldog... I'll take the Reeka Boy. :]


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the names!!! Omgosh, such adorable little guys. I never knew Weims had stripes either O_O Very cool!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you all. They are growing up fast, but they will still be here for quite a while.


----------

